

South Korea Prepares for 10Gbps Broadband; Transfer 1GB File in 0.8 Seconds - kintamanimatt
http://stopthecap.com/2014/10/14/south-korea-prepares-10gbps-broadband-transfer-1gb-file-0-8-seconds/

======
notastartup
my god.

